# Nuevo local de Ace Home Center Pueblo Libre listo para su inauguración



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Este nuevo local es gigantesco.










Ace Home Center, la cadena líder del mercado peruano de artículos de ferretería y mantenimiento del hogar, presentó a la prensa su nuevo local de Pueblo Libre, el cual forma parte de un plan de consolidación en este segmento comercial bajo el formato de tiendas Maestro, a través del cual llegarán a todos los estratos sociales.

La obra, que ha demandado una inversión cercana a los 6 millones de dólares, será oficialmente inaugurada este martes 31 de mayo, fecha en la que también abrirá sus puertas al público, informó el gerente comercial de ACE Perú, Poldi Weil.

Este nuevo y moderno local ha sido edificado en la cuadra 10 de la Av. Universitaria, en el distrito de Pueblo Libre (frente al centro comercial Plaza San Miguel). Tiene 10,000 metros cuadrados, siendo cuatro veces más grande que el antiguo local de Ace Home Center ubicado a solo unos metros, en San Miguel.

Al comentar acerca del nuevo Ace Home Center maestro, Poldi Weil dijo que hoy en día los consumidores buscan este tipo de formato porque ofrece garantía, un lugar donde encontrar de todo y a precios muy competitivos.

Cabe resaltar que esta nueva tienda –la quinta de Ace Home Center en el Perú- afianza a esta cadena como la mejor y más completa en el rubro de Mantenimiento y Mejoras del Hogar. No en vano, este formato de tiendas Maestro le ha permitido a Ace Perú –desde el 2003- ampliar su cobertura a diferentes niveles socios económicos, logrando a la fecha una penetración de 5% en el mercado ferretero peruano (estimado en 1,500 millones de dólares).

El directivo de ACE Perú también dijo que el nuevo Ace Home Center Maestro de Pueblo Libre cuenta con un amplio stock de productos, de los cuales el 80% es de procedencia local y el 20% restante del extranjero.

Ace Home Center Maestro de Pueblo Libre brindará también al público una serie de cursos de capacitación en diferentes actividades que atañen al mantenimiento cotidiano de nuestras viviendas, como por ejemplo gasfitería, albañilería, carpintería, jardinería, electricidad, trabajos de pintura, etc., lo que también contribuirá a la generación de empleos en oficios prácticos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan,alguien ssabe de donde es esta empresa Ace Home Center?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La corporación Wong es la dueña de Ace Home Center.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo pensaba que era una empresa Americana, Pero es una empresa que pertenece 100% a Wong, o simplemente Wong maneja la franquicia aqui en Peru.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No...quizas Wong maneje la franquicia, pero Ace es una empresa norteamericana.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por la aclaracion, ya decia yo.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

que wevada, lo único nuevo es que ahora hay que cruzar la avenida para llegar a ese local


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Los locales de Sodimac son mas amplios y modernos que los de Ace, me gusta bastante el que esta en la marina.


----------

